# moving to phoenix area, need work



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

hey guys, me and my girl plan a move to phoenix some time this summer. we are currently searching for jobs in our given fields, but also exploring other avenues. i'm more of a fabricator than anything, so if any shops are needing somebody that's creative and good with his hands, let me know!


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey Brett, what part of the Valley are you gonna live in? You can drop by and bring in your resume when you get to town.


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

hey jon, we're not sure yet. the one lead we had kinda fell through so we are exploring other options. not sure where or when, but our goal is by the end of summer. i can send you my resume until that time, if you like?


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

Hey everybody, we are moving in early january. Llet me know what kind of work you have available. I work well with my hands, ie fabrication, etc. but, willing to do just about anything. Please let me know what you have!


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

all moved in, ready for work!


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey Brett, wanna send me over a resume?


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

heck yeah! would you prefer me to send it through email or 'real' mail? I can also stop by if you want me to? my car is pretty much done, so you can take a look/listen if you like. just tell me where you want me to send it and I'll get right on it!

thanks Jon


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

I'd prefer to take a look at the resume first. You can send it over to [email protected]


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

sent! ygm


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

hopefully you got my resume?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

tiffant said:


> Good luck to you! Nine Eagles Pro | Nine Eagles Bravo | Helicopter Nine Eagles | Nine Eagles Heli | Nine Eagles Helicopter RC| RCTOPHOBBY


wtf? lol


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

jtaudioacc said:


> wtf? lol


right?


----------

